# Vaulted leach trenches versus stoned



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

How much is saved using plastic vaults, besides the fact that leach fields can be smaller?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am assuming that you are talking about the half-moon shaped chambers. If so, they are very expensive and there are no cost savings with them.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

sheet, i'm 56, and never been stoned...been hammered, but not stoned...i just might finish my happy meal "a.k.a. crown royal/coke"... now, carry on

what's this vaulting you speak of? sounds sexual


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> I am assuming that you are talking about the half-moon shaped chambers. If so, they are very expensive and *there are no cost savings with them*.


That is a bit of a blanket statement, and depending on the cost of aggregate, I would imagine there are places in the country that the cost would be equal to or less than importing many tons of stone product.

For instance South Dakota, where the "rocks" are in your drink. :drink:



I would guess northern NY State would have plenty of low cost aggregate.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

tgeb said:


> For instance South Dakota, where the "rocks" are in your drink. :drink:


yeah, i've had a few bumps this afternoon!


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

In this area of Iowa nobody uses stone... $15 bucks/ton plus trucking not to mention all the extra machine time placing it in the ditch and the fact that someones lawn is getting chewed up by a loader of some sort to get it to the ditch.... When I install a field we lay the chambers out end to end where they need to be.... I dig. Ditch ***** checks grade with laser and drops chambers as we go. Every so often he jumps in CTL and backfills some of what is done. Average gravity style septic system around is a one day/two man operation if the tank delivery truck is on time....


----------



## Precision10 (Apr 6, 2010)

In my experience the stone and gravel is cheaper. In my area the chamber systems take up a bigger foot print too. I don't use them unless it's a difficult site. We have to use 48- 4 footers to make up a 600SQFT drain feild with end caps and pipe this costs about $1,300. Too much!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

UpNorth said:


> How much is saved using plastic vaults, besides the fact that leach fields can be smaller?


Before you go deciding which way you want to go better check with your AHJ to see what they will require.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Williams Ex Co said:


> ....... I dig. Ditch ***** checks grade with laser and drops chambers as we go. Every so often he jumps in CTL and backfills some of what is done....


 
Ditch *****.....that's funny.

:laughing: :laughing: :turned: :cheesygri


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Infiltrators have become much more common than pipe & stone systems around here. Materials may be more expensive but install time is much quicker.

You also don't have the problems with inspectors that are really strict on washed stone. We have the guys hit the washed stone after it's loaded with a fire hose they have at the plant. Eliminates lots of problems with fussy inspectors. 

Material costs can get expensive when the deisgn calls for a bed system instead of trench system. It will be interesting to see how these chambered systems hold up over time.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I forgot, I am used to alot of rocks. I can buy 2B stone for $5.50/ton. In my area, 99.9% of septic systems are elevated sand mounds because the soil is impermeable. I priced out a chamber system that was above gound vs. a sand mound and the chamber system was 1.5 times the price. I just completed a 768 sq. ft. sand mound with 130 ton sand, 44 ton 2B, 12 loads of dirt, 200lf of 4" and 2 tanks. Total price was $11,800.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

tgeb said:


> Ditch *****.....that's funny.
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :turned: :cheesygri[/quote
> 
> tgeb... Funniest part is sometimes I end up being the DB. I gotta get my exercise somehow! Son in law is gettin better in the hoe all the time so sometimes I put in a lateral and then we switch....


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I am going to borrow that Ditch ***** Line LMAO


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

To me the savings hasn't been on the material. Its the simplicity of being able to send a laborer back to the yard in a pick up truck and let the one guy toss them in the truck and quickly handle them by hand on the job.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I think the chambers are much faster. O do a complete system with a mini ex when I done have to bucket stone.


----------



## hustler7 (Jan 7, 2010)

For me it is a wash after adding the trucking costs for the rock. The chambers are far faster, NO cleanup (rocks in grass or on drive), no dust from rock, no pipe, no cloth, and minus the tank- I can haul the whole drainfield to the job with my pickup pulling my bobcat as well. I don't use rock unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## hustler7 (Jan 7, 2010)

sorry- didn't fully answer the question. In my area the chambers require a larger area than rock but I don't care it's worth it.


----------

